# 1974 BMW 2002 Touring



## RFSalter (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a 74 2002 Touring that I'm looking to sell is in pristine conditions and it's had recent service done. I was trying to see what some of your suggestions are as to selling price. If anyone could give me a range of low to high prices.


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm sure that if you posted over at http://www.bmw2002faq.com/forum/8-02-general-discussion/ with *plenty* of photos the braintrust there could help you.


----------



## RFSalter (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, of the top of your head do you have any idea what they've been going for?


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

It all comes down to condition.


----------

